
Show HN: Script that changes GitHub default branches to master - danpetrov
https://github.com/DaniruKun/rename-branch
======
arvigeus
Next: Ban using the term "executable", because it promotes violence.

Seriously, this is a problem with the English language, not the software.

~~~
gitgud
There's pressure to change blacklist and whitelist to blocklist and allow list
too...

[https://github.com/php/php-src/pull/5685](https://github.com/php/php-
src/pull/5685)

------
valerij
doing a full clone just to change a branch name seems a bit wasteful.

    
    
        git init
        git remote add origin ...
        git push origin (git ls-remote origin | grep "refs/heads/master" | cut -f1 ):master
    

should be enough

------
gitgud
The Readme could use a little more context as to why this is necessary. Did
Github change the "master" branch to "main"?

------
moeffju
Why would you want to explicitly preserve racist terminology? What point are
you trying to make?

~~~
hackerman123469
Please tell me how the word "master" is inherently racist unless you make it
so.

Is a masters degree racist? Is a master bedroom racist? Is a master track
racist?

The list goes on.

It's only racist because you make it so.

It's almost as stupid as feminists pushing their stupid agenda that everything
that contains the word "man" is bad.

~~~
andydevguy
Well said!

